

Principal Facebook Tech Recruiter Moves To Quora - joshbert
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/04/principal-facebook-tech-recruiter-moves-to-quora/

======
kloncks
Anyone else bothered by the fact that TechCrunch just did a post essentially
on one tweet?

<http://twitter.com/AndyBarton23/status/54973797148803072>

 _edit: don't mean to openly bash TC. I'm just surprised by the lack of
content here, a bit._

~~~
phlux
Not surprising though, this is TC we are talking about. It is the TMZ of the
techworld.

